# Do you know this plant, need some help



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Do you know this plant? And how can I stick somewhere? When I tied on goods in tank, in time bottom parts die and top parts float in the tank. Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks,
















Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Is that a form of pelia?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

It looks like Riccia fluitans. I failed to keep it looking tidy even though I started with a nice, tightly woven floating mass.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

oh ya. Riccia. right.

I have attempted to keep this at one point, but gave up as it became work, and didn't really grow well for me.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Treat it like moss, tie it to whatever using string or (my preferred method) get a dollar store 'scrunchy shower scrubber thing', cut it apart into manageable pieces and use that to attach the riccia to small flat stones. Can get a pretty interesting design or even carpet this way.


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you all for information.


----------

